# [Blur] Lizenzcode wird nicht erkannt



## Cyberratchet (27. November 2010)

Auf Steam gibt es zurzeit "Blur" um knappe 15€ und natürlich habe ich gleich zugeschlagen. Nachdem ich das Spiel heruntergeladen habe wollte ich es natürlich gleich anspielen und ich habe mir vorher den Lizenzcode aufgeschrieben. Bei dem Erstellen eines Accounts kam es dann zu dem besagten Fehler. 
Nachdem ich meinen Code, im Format XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX, eingegeben habe kommt andauernd die Fehlermeldung "Der eingegebene Lizenzcode wurde nicht erkannt". Die Serial habe ich richtig eingegeben, sie übereinstimmt genau mit der die mir Steam zeigt.

So nun stelle ich mir die Frage wie ich den Fehler beheben kann. Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit oder muss ich mir irgendwie einen neuen Schlüssel holen (Steamsupport anflehen oä)?

Danke im vorhinein,
Cyberratchet.


----------



## Bull56 (28. November 2010)

steamsupport!

warscheinlich hat der drecksladen wieder keys verkauft bevor diese freigeschaltet wurden...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber Steam antwortet sowieso nur mit Standard-Mails. Richtiger Drecksladen


----------



## Cyberratchet (4. Dezember 2010)

Hat sich erledigt,nachdem ich vom Steam zum Activision Support (und umgekehrt) geschickt wurde funktioniert Blur endlich ^^.


----------

